# Ever heard of this crazy practice?



## chasingstanley (Jan 24, 2011)

A friend of mine just came back from a trip from the ISOM and told me some old-timers over there routinely give their cigars a quick dip in RUM??


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like a bad way to ruin a good cigar. Heard of some people here doing it too. Makes no sense to me.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

People used to do it a lot, some still do, doesn't interest me at all though.....crazy talk.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Yup. I have seen this 1st hand in Cuba and have smoked several farm rolled cigars this way. It is not as bad as one would think but not something that I would do on a regular basis either. You need to understand that most of the "old timers" in Cuba are not smoking regular production cigars. The cigars they are smoking are ugly and are very strong and harsh. Often times the cigars are made by themselves. Dipping them in rum takes the edge off them and gives them some flavor.


----------



## Tan18_01 (Jun 2, 2011)

Heard of it, but not game enough to try it



Tarks said:


> Yup. I have seen this 1st hand in Cuba and have smoked several farm rolled cigars this way. It is not as bad as one would think but not something that I would do on a regular basis either.


How did it effect the cigar?


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Tan18_01 said:


> Heard of it, but not game enough to try it
> 
> How did it effect the cigar?


Sorry. I edited my post while you were posting. Perhaps I have answered your question.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

heard of it, I've never tried it though


----------



## Tan18_01 (Jun 2, 2011)

Indeed you did.
One day I must go try these farm rolled cigars.
Definitely on the wish list of places to go.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

I read somewhere that this practice, and even the practice of dipping cigars in brandy, dates to when they knew less about the proper storage of cigars. Humidity wasn't watched as closely so you were a lot more likely to find a dry, brittle, cigar, and dipping was attempt to slightly moisten it so it wouldn't "crack". The practice is somewhat antiquated now that we know the optimal conditions for cigars.


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

Up here in Michigan, in Frankenmuth to be exact, there is a little smoke shop that makes many of their own sticks (and they make some good ones). They make what they call a "fat rum tavern" cigar or "wet" cigar that is dipped in any number of libations. Their default version is a rum-dipped cigar...it comes in a glass tube with instructions to keep your lighter handy. I had to try one since I had never heard of such a thing and it was actually surprisingly good (in a dessert kind of way). It's not something I would go for often and naturally is a pretty sweet-tasting endeavor, but it was quite interesting. I'd definitely smoke one again...


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

Some guys at the shop on Friday were talking about this exact thing. I'll have to tell them about the Cuba reference.


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

sweater88 said:


> I read somewhere that this practice, and even the practice of dipping cigars in brandy, dates to when they knew less about the proper storage of cigars. Humidity wasn't watched as closely so you were a lot more likely to find a dry, brittle, cigar, and dipping was attempt to slightly moisten it so it wouldn't "crack". The practice is somewhat antiquated now that we know the optimal conditions for cigars.


That's the way I've heard it. Dates from a time before humidors, boveda packs, and kitty litter.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Funny, every time I read a thread that askes, "ever heard of..." it's invariably something I've either done, or seen.

This used to be a fairly common practice, at least until the "cigar boom" of the late 90's. At that time, a LOT of the never-smoked-befores came to the hobby and many "old timers" just hunkered down and headed for the hills. With them went a whole lot of knowledge and old school practices. The new schoolers didn't care, as they were into something new and chic and were out to forge new ground on their terms.

Too bad.

The practice of dipping a cigar in the beverage you're going to pair it with goes back as far as cigar in the new world. It isn't so much done to give flavor to a young and rough cigar, as my friend Jeff implies (though he has vast experience on the ISOM and likely insight into why at least some Cubans do it), but to create an overall experience greater than the sum of the cigar and the drink of choice.

It's also done for the same reason that one might hold a cigar under a tap for a few seconds before smoking, or why many old timers would give their stick the "lick" treatment. I has some positive effect on the burn and flavor _delivery_.

Don't knock the old timers for being old. After all, they were smoking these rolled up, rotten leaves for 600yrs before Puff was founded


----------



## CBR (Mar 31, 2010)

Silly question but which end is dipped? It would seem dipping the foot would make for one mighty challenging lighting but dipping the head would cause a mushy bunch of leaves in the mouth.


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

Not sure why but seems like that would just ruin the cigar.

Gonna pas on trying on that unless its a dog rocket then I may try it for the heck of it to see what it does to the cigar and if its still smokeable after.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> Funny, every time I read a thread that askes, "ever heard of..." it's invariably something I've either done, or seen.
> 
> This used to be a fairly common practice, at least until the "cigar boom" of the late 90's. At that time, a LOT of the never-smoked-befores came to the hobby and many "old timers" just hunkered down and headed for the hills. With them went a whole lot of knowledge and old school practices. The new schoolers didn't care, as they were into something new and chic and were out to forge new ground on their terms.
> 
> ...


Nicely said Don.

I've dipped the end of cigars in rum or whisky before. No ryhme or reason when, just tried it because I felt like it. Added a nice characteristic to the cigar. It's not something I do all the time but when I'm in the mood. Nothing wrong with it and it is a matter of choice.
I haven't seen these words for a while so here it goes..."smoke what you like, like what you smoke"...and I'd add...."smoke how _*you*_ like".


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

chasingstanley said:


> A friend of mine just came back from a trip from the ISOM and told me some old-timers over there routinely give their cigars a quick dip in RUM??


Winston Churchill would dip his in port wine. Many old time Italians dip their cigars in Sambuca or Anisette! Its really a practice that is or rather was quite common all through out Europe.Many Europeans dip their cigars in either wine or liquor while smoking.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

CBR said:


> Silly question but which end is dipped? It would seem dipping the foot would make for one mighty challenging lighting but dipping the head would cause a mushy bunch of leaves in the mouth.


Sor
Wrappers are basically waterproof,so it would get soggy.
That is why some of us run cigars under water before smoking them...

Never wet the foot..


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Winston Churchill would dip his in port wine. *Many old time Italians dip their cigars in Sambuca* or Anisette! Its really a practice that is or rather was quite common all through out Europe.Many Europeans dip their cigars in either wine or liquor while smoking.


This is what my wife's god father (picture giant scary Italian guy) did when I gave him a VI to smoke a few weeks ago. He looked up and apologized if it was not "what you're supposed to do." I simply replied, "hey, it's your cigar, smoke it however you think you'll get the most enjoyment out of it!."

Also, I can't even describe the grin he had when I told him what I had brought him. He immediately said "Cohiba? You mean a _Cuban_ Cohiba?!?!"


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

How do you do this Donny? I am interested now...not that I will do this with a high end stick...but maybe with something like a Conny, that doesn't have a ton of flavor to begin with. You must dip it upside down and leave the foot dry (I would think)..but how far do you dip the stick?? Right down to (almost) the foot??



Herf N Turf said:


> Funny, every time I read a thread that askes, "ever heard of..." it's invariably something I've either done, or seen.
> 
> This used to be a fairly common practice, at least until the "cigar boom" of the late 90's. At that time, a LOT of the never-smoked-befores came to the hobby and many "old timers" just hunkered down and headed for the hills. With them went a whole lot of knowledge and old school practices. The new schoolers didn't care, as they were into something new and chic and were out to forge new ground on their terms.
> 
> ...


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Sounds interesting, I might have to try this some time :hat:


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

I've done it, but if I want infusion I've taken to just infusing the sticks myself with some rum or bourbon. You get the flavors with a better burn. I do mouth the end before cutting though almost every time. Once I went to lower RH, I had more cracked wrappers on cut even with legit cutters but mouthing the end changed that.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

great...8:30 a.m. on a Monday and I'm thirsty and want a smoke


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

astripp said:


> I've done it, but if I want infusion I've taken to just infusing the sticks myself with some rum or bourbon. You get the flavors with a better burn. I do mouth the end before cutting though almost every time. Once I went to lower RH, I had more cracked wrappers on cut even with legit cutters but mouthing the end changed that.


Same here and since I've been doing that, no issues. And for those who are worried about my spit being on my punch, I only use it for my own sticks and don't share it. My Xikar is a different matter, though. I never cut a cigar with it that I've stuck in my mouth for the sole purpose of being able to let others use it.

As for dipping in a beverage... I've done it a few times. I honestly didn't notice any negative effects. But, it's usually a quick dip of the cap and in my brew, but I rarely do this.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

I have to give you guys some credit for avoiding the obvious Clinton joke(  ) and keeping this on-topic. Some great discussion going on here.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> Funny, every time I read a thread that askes, "ever heard of..." it's invariably something I've either done, or seen.
> 
> This used to be a fairly common practice, at least until the "cigar boom" of the late 90's. At that time, a LOT of the never-smoked-befores came to the hobby and many "old timers" just hunkered down and headed for the hills. With them went a whole lot of knowledge and old school practices. The new schoolers didn't care, as they were into something new and chic and were out to forge new ground on their terms.
> 
> ...


I have also seen Cubans put honey on their cigars prior to smoking them. Here are a few pics of myself smoking in a farmers home. He gifted me a homemade cigar that was dipped in honey. I'll also add some pics of his home. The cigar was not very good but the experience was priceless. This is hillbilly Cuban style!


----------



## arkiesmoker (Sep 20, 2008)

sweater88 said:


> I read somewhere that this practice, and even the practice of dipping cigars in brandy, dates to when they knew less about the proper storage of cigars. Humidity wasn't watched as closely so you were a lot more likely to find a dry, brittle, cigar, and dipping was attempt to slightly moisten it so it wouldn't "crack". The practice is somewhat antiquated now that we know the optimal conditions for cigars.


this ^


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

primetime76 said:


> How do you do this Donny? I am interested now...not that I will do this with a high end stick...but maybe with something like a Conny, that doesn't have a ton of flavor to begin with. You must dip it upside down and leave the foot dry (I would think)..but how far do you dip the stick?? Right down to (almost) the foot??


Kipp,

Only way I've ever done it was un-cut head first. I've seen it done foot first, but didn't have the sense to question as to whether is hurt anything. I didn't see the entire cigar smoked, but it didn't appear to. I've also seen it repeated while smoking. It's never for very long; more of a quick dip / dunk.


----------



## kmirsaeidi (Aug 22, 2011)

I did it once, it kills the taste IMO. Specially for the high end sticks, why would you do it?


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

kmirsaeidi said:


> I did it once, it kills the taste IMO. Specially for the high end sticks, why would you do it?


I am going to try it, but certainly not with a high end stick...why would I try to alter the taste of something that I enjoy already? I am thinking about doing with a MOW Virtue, maybe an Oliva O, or another light/inexpensive stick...hell, if you have a stick that is bland, why not try to spice it up a bit?????


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

kmirsaeidi said:


> I did it once, it kills the taste IMO. Specially for the high end sticks, why would you do it?


Also, why don't you stop by the "New Puffer Fish" forum and introduce yourself and tell us a little about yourself...you'll get lots of responses and it will allow us to get to know you better.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Funny, every time I read a thread that askes, "ever heard of..." it's invariably something I've either done, or seen.


Hmmmmmm ... make up some crazy-named cigar and within a week shuckins will post a review, complete with pictures of him smoking it.

Make up some god-awful Philistine atrocity to commit on a cigar, and Herf N Turf has seen it or done it.

What kind of place did I get myself into?

That said, I almost always dip the head of my cigar in the accompanying beverage. Then I light, then I punch (usually) or cut. The extra moisture seems to help my cheap cutters do less damage to the cap.

I haven't tried dipping the whole cigar, but it sounds interesting.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Tarks said:


> I have also seen Cubans put honey on their cigars prior to smoking them. Here are a few pics of myself smoking in a farmers home. He gifted me a homemade cigar that was dipped in honey. I'll also add some pics of his home. The cigar was not very good but the experience was priceless. This is hillbilly Cuban style!


Damn those are some great pictures!
A snapshot of a moment in time!
Great contribution thanks my brother!:rockon::high5::bounce:


----------

